# ايه الكورسات المطلوبه للعمل فى السنترالات الارضيه..؟



## هندسه اتصالات (24 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحتم ياجماعه انا مهندسه اتصالات لو حد فيكم عنده فكره عن الكورسات اللى المفروض تكون معايا عشان يقبلونى للعمل فى السنترال الارضى.......؟


----------



## هندسه اتصالات (24 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحتم اذا مريتم وكان عندكوا فكره لا تبخلوا عليا بالرد


----------



## Ahmed Adel (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أولا (ومن صورة توقيعك) فأنا زميلك بس أصغر منك بسنتين .. يعنى ف 3 اتصالات ..

ومن خلال تدريبى ف السنترال الأرضى هذا العام عرفت ان فى مجموعة من التكنولوجيات مفروض اكون فاهمها لو هشتغل هناك ..

الحقيقة اللى فاكره منهم هم حاجتين اسمهم SDH & PDH

فى حاجات تانية كمان هجيبهالك بس هى مش جاهزة معاها دلوقتى .. فهقول comming soon


----------



## Ahmed Adel (25 أغسطس 2008)

ودى لينكات تعليمية مساعدة .. من الويكيبيديا:

ده عن الـ SDH وهو الأحدث
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronous_Digital_Hierarchy

وده عن الـ PDH
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plesiochronous_Digital_Hierarchy

وبالتوفيق


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (26 أغسطس 2008)

و لماذا حصرت نفسك بالسنترال ؟ فمجال الاتصالات واسع و أكبر بكثير من مجرد سنترال .

أنصحك بزيارة لمواقع شركات تصنيع أنظمة الاتصالات و الشبكات و القراءة و البحث فيها مثل :

www.cisco.com

www.nortel.com

www.alcatel-lucent.com

www.nokia-siemens.com

www.huwawai.com

www.ericsson.com

و عندك هذي المواقع أيضا

www.iec.org

www.fiber-optics.info

و على فكرة ، في هذا القسم ( هندسة الإلكترونيات ) هناك العديد من مواضيع في الاتصالات ، ابحثي عنها في الصفحات القديمة و الحديثة .

وفقك الله


----------



## هندسه اتصالات (28 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى جدا بشمهندس امير ميرسى جدا بشمهندس ابو بدر


----------



## هندسه اتصالات (28 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى جدا على كل من مر ورد او مر ولم يرد


----------



## هندسه اتصالات (28 أغسطس 2008)

على فكره انا لم احصر نفسى للعمل فى السنترالات الارضيه انا بس عارفه ان شركات الموبايل زى فودا فون واتصالات بتبقى عاوزه كورسات زى 
Gsm&gprs&cdma&umts
لكنى معنديش فكره ابدا عن مجال السنترالات الارضيه
مع انى اتدربت هناك زيك ياأمير فى تانيه بس معرفتش حاجه


----------



## م/شيماء (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
علي فكرة ايضا في عمل السنترالات الارضيه يتطلب معرفه عن Gsm Cdma Gprs وهكذا وبالنسبه انك خريجه المنصورة اكيد عنك فكرة ولو يسيره عن معظمهم


----------



## هندسه اتصالات (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ايوه انا عندى فكره عنهم لانى درستهم بس انتى عارفه عندنا البلد بلد شهادات وميرسى على المرور


----------



## القمرالاحمر (26 يناير 2009)

ما الفرق بين هندسة السنترالات وهندسة التراسل وايهما اصعب من حيث طبيعة العمل؟


----------



## القمرالاحمر (27 يناير 2009)

اريد جواب سريع على السؤال السابق لوسمحتم يا مهندسين..................


----------



## eng rofida (29 يناير 2009)

بما انكم فتحتم موضوع الكورسات انا كمان تايهه في الموضوع ده ومش كفاية االدراسة النظري اللي جامعه المنصورة وزمايلي وعارفينها
خايفه اتخرج كده بمجرد الشهاده عاوزه حد يحدد لنا ايه الكورسات المطلوب اننا ناخدها وتأهلنا للعمل


----------

